# Looking for structures that dump coal or other items.



## grizzy (Aug 24, 2011)

My son LOVES interacting with the layout and I'm looking for factories or any type of structure that can dump coal (or anything) into a train car. Can anyone point me in the right direction of some items like this?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

grizzy said:


> My son LOVES interacting with the layout and I'm looking for factories or any type of structure that can dump coal (or anything) into a train car. Can anyone point me in the right direction of some items like this?
> 
> Thanks!



Here is one,









http://www.blwnscale.com/Walthers%20Difco%20Dump%20Car.htm

It says it can dump to the left or right. But further down they sell fake loads for them.
Check it out.
Edit,
Maybe they don't actually dump.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

This is an N gauge coal tipple---can't say if it acually dumps or not, but it's a start:

http://www.amazon.com/Walthers-Corn...toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1314634629&sr=1-14


----------



## grizzy (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool...thanks guys! Although not exactly what I need/meant they are now on the list of what I WANT .


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got some of those Difco dump cars and they don't functionally dump. Lifelike has a couple functioning items (log dumper is one I can think of) but the cars that come with it would fall apart in the hands of a little one.

Most of the functional dumpers I've seen are scratch built. (MR magazine had a layout in it a few months ago that had 3 functioning mines to load the cars and a rotary dumper to empty the cars.)

Life-like gravel dumper

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-8204


----------

